# Communal Scolopendra



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Is anyone keeping Scolopendra successfully together? I know only a few species are able to thrive 'communally' but I would like to hear of any interesting observations, do they interact? Breed?


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting question!! Which ones have you heard of thriving communaly??


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

scolopendra mutilans is a communal pede type it in google theres a fair bit on them


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

As mentioned previously, _Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_ is known to be communal. I've heard that _Scolopendra cingulata_ and _Scolopendra morsitans_ could "tolerate" each other in favorable conditions (enough hides, enough substrate and enough food!). I believe that this is true for most chilopods if the right conditions are there. However, once in a while, you still end up with some cannibalism without obvious reasons (that happened to me with large groups of _S. s. mutilans_, but also _Lithobius forficatus_ and some others). As for breeding purpose, well, you need to put two centipedes in the same enclosure at one point! Considering that there is no obvious way to identify males from females (_Scolopendra morsitans_ is an exception), you have to try... and see what happens! If enough hides are provided, you should manage to get both your pedes back after a couple of days. Otherwise...:whistling2:
It is a bit tricky to breed centipedes, as you don't always know if a spermatophore as been laid (except if you can see the sperm web) and if the female took it. Then you need to have the right conditions for the female to lay eggs. She can keep a spermatophore stored for months before using it. 

Cheers

Mika


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

In nature they live communally i suppose. Just with loads of space. I'm getting a young scolopendra heros cantiaceps (excuse spelling) Should I get 4 or 5? and try comunal? And any tips on that species? (not trying to hijack thread:lol2


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

_Scolopendra heros castaneiceps _seems to be one sweet pede. I never worked with them so far but I'd like to get a couple, just to observe them and get a bit of experience with them. The best place to get some advices on that species would be arachnoboards.com. There is a fair number of American keepers there. Regarding general centipede communal behaviour, during field sampling I've noticed that you can find -sometimes- a couple of pedes under a same stone, but rarely more than that... I wouldn't try to keep _S. h. castaneiceps_ -adults-in such a big group; there is a big risk for you to end up with just 2/3 fat pedes and a few remains of exoskeleton here and there... However, I use to keep pedelings of _S. subspinipes subspinipes_ together (like 60/80 specimens at the same developmental stage in large boxes) and didn't have any problem with that. Death rate was very low. 

Cheers,

Mika


----------



## SAn (Jun 29, 2008)

I keep 2 communal setups, one mutilans, one alipes .They both do fine but there is always the risk, reduced ofc compared to other species but still


----------

